# The perfect dog DOES exist



## Sylverkitti (Aug 2, 2008)

Just needing to vent/let off emotions..
I have wanted to add a GSD to my home for a while, been years since I had one. But I wanted a dog with specifics, like good with kids, cats, housebroke, good on recall, not overly excitable, A COMPANION, preferably male, and the classic color with saddle, either blk/crm, blk/red or blk/slvr. Honestly didn't think I could find one, until I saw:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11617591

The reason I am so upset is this: I only get paid every other week, and I got paid yesterday, paid bills bills bills, and then went shopping for my daughter, the rest, about 75.00?? went to severable fundables to help pets and rescues. Most local. Then today I see him, 225.00 adoption fee.
AHHHHHHH! *pulls out hair*
I actually CRIED. I was so frustrated. I could SOOO have fit him in my budget. Here he is.... and he will get snatched up before I would have the funds.









Life sucks sometimes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Talk to the shelter, and see what can be worked out, or is there anyone that can front the $ to you? Good homes are far and few between. Just remember what may crop up in $$ after adoption as well. My Dh and DS just bought a used car today and when they got it home it had a brake line break...DS can't afford to fix it... it will sit til he can, but it doesn't need to be fed! 
You could always volunteer at the shelter as well, that would mean so much more than money down the road. Hopefully Bo, who is very handsome BTW, will end up with you and your family!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bo sounds wonderful. I second the advice to put in an application on him. 

However, please remember that he will also be very expensive once you get him! 

And the perfect dog certainly exists! I've got two of them right here beside me.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

He does sound perfect. It couldn't hurt to call and talk to the shelter.

I thought the perfect dogs were here at my house! lol


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree with BowWowMeow - if you are sure you can afford a dog of his size (food, hw meds, annual stuff, emergencies, etc etc - and everything costs more with a big dog unfortunately) then I'd suggest going ahead and applying. Since he's in a rescue not a shelter, hopefully they do reference checks and home visits and all that, which means the adoption process could easily take until your next pay day.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd would call them and see what you can work out! Goodluck!


----------



## Sylverkitti (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, I have considered the cost of food for that size of kibble vacuume, its always a wonder how much an animal can put away, 4 cats, 20.00/week for food, don't SEEM like a lot but thats 80.00 a month...really they eat better than me. Not sure what he eats, what he prefers, price will always depend on that. Annuals are not that big of a deal, my cats get them, X4. HW meds will be OK, he could DIE if he didn't have those....that would break my heart. I love my vet...she charges. Known her a while and she trusts me, so 911 is under control. Its all an investment of love, when you love an animal you do without a lot of "toys" for yourself to get them toys, treats and necessities!! Thats why I only want/need ONE dog, and especially as big as he is!! 100 pounds!! wow. The biggest one I had in the past was 70, and it was because she was FAT. I just hope they consider me.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I agree that you should put in an application anyway! He sounds wonderful. Plus, he is BE-YOOOO-tee-full!!









I would only caution that they specificly insist on someone with dominant dog experience, as they say: "for a reason." All that wonderful obedience can dissolve the moment a dominant dog discovers someone doesn't have the iron backbone to enforce commands, set up structure, and out-dominant such a strong character. They caution against hyping up dominant dog experience in order to get him. When a rescue warns of a wonderfully obedient dog needing an experienced dominant-dog handler, they usually mean it. They just want the placement to work out.







Be honest and upfront. He sounds like such a super dog!!









Give them a call, talk if you can to the foster Mom.. he is a BEAUTIFUL dog. Maybe you are the PERFECT owner for him! He also likes cats, it says.. a big plus with your furry crew.







My own dog is a big boy too, so I have a soft spot.







It isn't impossible to feed a big guy, you just go out for pizza or a movie less often. They are so worth it!


----------



## Sylverkitti (Aug 2, 2008)

Good News!! They agreed to hold him for me for about 3 weeks. So I have time to raise gas money and adoption fees. We talked for a LONG time, and they said they thought i would give him a wonderful home. of course when i get there, if either one of us is uncomfortable with something then it might not work, or it might be something we can work with.... I can't wait!! I will keep you all posted. Thanks for the advise, if 
some of you hadn't suggested to just talk to them, I might not have, and would never had known....Thank you all.

What do you all know about fundable?? Is this something I can put up on fundable, to help me get the funds together??


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I am not sure if I want you to get the dog or not. Frankly $225.00 is not much. So what hapens if the dog ges sick, can you afford the vet bills.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

My understanding of fundable is that you post for a need and people donate. I do not mean this to sound snarky in any way - really! - but if that's correct, I kind of feel like that's inappropriate here. His adoption fee is not unreasonable and reflects the vetting he has had, so should be the responsibility of the adopter.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqI do not mean this to sound snarky in any way - really! - but if that's correct, I kind of feel like that's inappropriate her


i agree, however - she hasnt asked (nor insinuated) for any donation of us - perhaps she'll set up the fundable acct and link her friends and family to it.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

True and I was very supportive of going ahead with the application based on the orginal posts. I guess I'm just thinking that even though it's entirely her prerogative to encourage friends and family to donate, a dog is an expense that keeps on coming. Not being able to cover his adoption fee/basic vetting is a worrisome start.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I agree that you should cover the adoption cost yourself. 

I adopted my first gsd at age 22 and I might as well have installed a piggy bank right into her body!







She was the most wonderful companion but in the first year alone she had so many health problems. She had to have surgery by the time she was one! I never added it up but I know I spent $4000 just in surgeries over the course of her lifetime. Her medications were easily another $4000. German shepherds are fantastic dogs but they do have a lot of health problems and because they are big they are prone to all kinds of joint problems too. And they have sensitive digestive systems so most need to eat the higher quality (and more expensive) foods. 

My young guy here costs me $150 a month just in food and supplements...add in toys, beds, other accessories, training and vet care and we're talking a lot of additional money. 

I'm not trying to deter you but I am just trying to be realistic.


----------



## Sylverkitti (Aug 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1I am not sure if I want you to get the dog or not. Frankly $225.00 is not much. So what hapens if the dog ges sick, can you afford the vet bills.


oh mommy! Please?? let me have a doggy! Actually looking back I don't remember asking permission. I only wanted opinions, and I got those from every respectable member but you Timber1.

After thinking on this i do agree, it was a bit rash to say this, I have gone without eating before to feed my cats so I think I can pinch for a few weeks. I did not imply I wanted any of you to help me, just wanted opinions, and I respect all of those but one.

Thanks for all your input, it is appreciated, and opened my eyes to some things......


----------



## Sylverkitti (Aug 2, 2008)

I do understand this, and I say again it was rash of me to say that, just one of those things, ok, I don't have 3-400 laying around the house, how to do this quick....and legal. just kidding. I have no problems with vet bills, and I have a wonderful vet that will work with me, HAS worked with me in emergencies. I also know it will cost me a lot to feed him, depending on the brand, I refuse to feed garbage...my cats eat Royal Canin, some may not like it but my cats do awesome on it and its NOT cheap. Again Thanks everyone for your input on this.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Keep us updated as to how it goes when you meet him. Glad you going into this with your eyes open--20 years ago there was no forum like this for me to get information from but it worked out in the end!!!!!!


----------



## Sylverkitti (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you BowWowMeow members like you make me feel welcome, its your positive helpful attitude, I really feel upset when i feel I am being judged unfairly, like a dog being forced into a corner, you do that they may snap too. Yeah my new dog may not get a cool 20.00 rawhide bone once a week, or he may have to make do with a homemade bed, but he will be loved, and treated fairly.
I really want to see if would like agility, not to compete but for fun. Theres a guy here in town that trains dogs, and will let it be used if you ask 1st. I will ask about that when I get a feel for what he would like. i wouldn't mind some pointers on that.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for being understanding. My Ex wife adopted a Chow from the local humane society. The dog has a rotting tooth and the estimate from the vet is $895.00. 

I about fell over, because if I needed a tooth pulled I am guessing a few hundred dollars.

I have two German Shepherds, and a rescue. Suffice it to say beyond normal care they can be very expensive if health problems occur.

Let me add something you said. A good vet, and the love for a dog can overcome the other stuff.

Good Luck


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

This is something I posted under another topic quite some time ago, but it mirrors your original post. Yes, I am a GSD nut.

The perfect GSD is the first dog you brought home after having some knowledge about the breed. A bit to small, perhaps to large, not the perfect colors, took longer no house break then you thought. But you know the dog will literally die for you, and verbal commands are seldom necessary anymore because your German Shepherd knows your every move. You grab a purse to go shopping the dog is by your side, the purse stays on the table while your empty the trash, the dog knows and stays in the house.

The perfect GSD is simply yours.


----------

